# April 2020 Photo of the Month Voting



## snowbear (May 4, 2020)

Best of luck to all.
Voting ends in seven days.

 1. From "Black & White challenge Light from Below" by @zulu42






 2. From "the Bored Photographer Chronicles" by @tirediron





 3. From "A recent few" by @zombiesniper





 4. "El Diablo" by @K9Kirk





 5. "Open Wide" by @bulldurham





 6. From "I got tired of waiting for the dandelions to fluff" by @SquarePeg





 7. "Goldfinch Chiffchaff and House Sparrow" by @u8myufo





 8. Untitled by @fishing4sanity





 9. Untitled by @The_Traveler


----------



## SquarePeg (May 9, 2020)

bump.  122 views and 9 votes?  Where are all the bored people I've heard whining on social media?


----------



## Jeff15 (May 9, 2020)

Great shooting everyone......


----------



## NancyMoranG (May 11, 2020)

Done, but not easy.....


----------



## Tropicalmemories (May 11, 2020)

Done ..... but all good and all very different ranging from 'Wow' to 'Whatisit'


----------



## Space Face (May 11, 2020)

Done


----------

